

 Ask HN: How to build an API on top of an existing Rails app with NodeJs? - javiayala
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19669737/how-to-build-an-api-on-top-of-an-existing-rails-app-with-nodejs-and-what-archite

======
javiayala
Any piece of advice will help. I know that it is a big question but I'm going
to need help from many experts on this field. Thanks in advance =)

